# gnome cryptsetup

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe mit cryptsetup eine verschlüsselte externe Festplatte.

Es gab mal eine Zeit, da brauchte ich die Festplatte nur anschliessen und ich wurde

in Gnome nach dem Password gefragt und die Festplatte war gemountet.

Jetzt ist das nicht mehr so ich muss die als root von Hand mounten.

Wie bekomme ich das wieder ans laufen?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Jimini

Es könnte daran liegen, dass der betreffende Benutzer nicht Mitglied der Gruppe "plugdev" ist.

MfG Jimini

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

doch der Benutzer ist Mitglieder der gruppe plugdev.

Gruss Joerg

----------

